# An 'Australian' CV



## sponneckmate (Feb 24, 2010)

I would like to create a CV appropriate to Australia. Does anyone have any tips or examples?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

sponneckmate said:


> I would like to create a CV appropriate to Australia. Does anyone have any tips or examples?


Have a look at Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | CareerOne.com.au


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

First of all, in Australia your CV will be called Resume...

Then, focus on your skills and experience. Your qualifications and certificates would rather be after these...


----------

